# Rats Nest Bass Club



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Rats Nest Bass Club is accepting new members! Our annual club meeting is February 8th in Dover. If your interested please call me 330 432 1064 Eric. Check us out on Facebook at Rats Nest Bass Club to view the schedule or I can text a picture of it to you.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

We are up to 19 teams and have 11 openings left. If anyone is interested please feel free to contact me.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

We have hit 20 teams! We are only in our 3rd year as a club. One benefit of this club is you don't have to worry about horsepower restrictions. We cut out all the 9.9 lakes.

Here is the current roster. 

1 Doyle / Homer Jarvis
2 Sean Carr / Roy Gear 
3 Scott / Seth DeVault 
4 Eric McKean / Donnie Leggett
5 Spike Trimmer / Brent Carr
6 Dale Kindle / Eric Reed
7 Joe Sherman / Joe Young 
8 Skeet Walker / Brian Stein 
9 Bruce Reese /
10 Tom Ronald / Widder
11 Don Warner /
12 Chris Popow / Rob Goedel
13 Rob Horsefall /
14 Jeff Cox /
15 Jacob Brown /
16 Mike Davis / Chuck Heaton
17 Drew Dunn / Tyson Gardner
18 Eric / Jeff Frame
19 Jimmy Mesler /
20 Cody Hendershot /


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

We are up to 22 teams! This season could be a little more competitive! We still have 8 openings. I'm sure they will be filled at the Schlepp Master Classic! 

Here is the current roster. 

1 Doyle / Homer Jarvis
2 Sean Carr / Roy Gear 
3 Scott / Seth DeVault 
4 Eric McKean / Donnie Leggett
5 Spike Trimmer / Brent Carr
6 Dale Kandel / Eric Reed
7 Joe Sherman / Joe Young 
8 Skeet Walker / Brian Stein 
9 Bruce Reese /
10 Tom Ronald / Widder
11 Don Warner /
12 Chris Popow / Rob Goedel
13 Rob Horsefall /
14 Jeff Cox /
15 Jacob Brown /
16 Mike Davis / Chuck Heaton
17 Drew Dunn / Tyson Gardner
18 Eric / Jeff Frame
19 Jimmy Mesler /
20 Cody Hendershot /
21 Paul Rennie Jr / Ray Wright
22 James O'Neil / Tom Coutz


----------

